# Quilting Frame



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

My wife comes from a long line of quilters and she wanted a quilting frame for hand stitching her quilts. These things are not cheap when store bought. Her moms was about $300.00. I found a design online for making one through Moritz Designs and gave it a go. I used a couple of different woods because I was trying to use what I had on hand. It's mostly oak. The wooden gears were fun to make. They are hard maple I think, they were from reclaimed flooring. I also used what hardware I had available. I wanted to see how difficult it would be to make this project, and now that I see how easy it was I may have to make a "final" copy. It is about 98" long and will accept a full size quilt if I remember correctly. The photo shows it without the trigger cloth on it. The wife will add that when I bring it inside. You pin the quilt to the trigger cloth and rotate the three bars so the gears lock tightening the quilt out for stitching. It also will tighten lengthwise in a similar fashion and will tilt vertical to horizontal. Thanks for looking.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, very nice job.

I am NOT going to show these pics to my wife ... it would give her ideas.:no:

Paul


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

My wife would love something like that. ACP, can you point me to where you got the plans on-line.

Thanks!

Kevin H.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a super project. You got to use up some wood from your shop, you got to try something new (gears) and you made Mrs. ACP happy. Sounds like you got some major brownie points on this one. Very nice job. It looks great. You'll have to let us know how it works and if Mrs ACP is happy with its overall function as opposed to having a store bought one.
Ken


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Great project. Nice that it will be useful in addition to beautiful.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words folks. Kevin, the site is http://www.moritzdesigns.com/. They are kind of in the dark ages as they only mail out the plans but they were high quality. Not just printed on copier paper but on some wax like paper that's thick and made to last. We moved the stand into place and discovered two things. The first is it wouldn't fit in her quilting room. So I'll have to disassemble it and reassemble it to get it in. No biggy because it's made to be broken down. The second is, and if anyone makes this they should consult with the quilter to be, the overall height is not conducive to sitting and hand stitching unless the quilt is mounted and the arms parallel to the floor. I may end up remaking the legs on it and increasing the overall height. I'll let you know how it functions when the wife gets a quilt mounted and gives it a whirl. I still need to add the lamps to it also. The half "u"'s on the side are made to hold those extendable arm lamps. Again, thanks for the kind words. 
-Adam


----------

